# How would you earn money if there were another great depression?



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I responded to a post earlier today by acknowledging that my masters degree would be worthless after SHTF. Well, it got me thinking. How would I make money? We often talk about how we'd sustain ourselves in the short and long term, but we still may need to earn money to pay taxes, purchase items we can't produce/didn't store/run out of, etc. People with large farms can sell their excess. People with access to natural game or fish could sell the extra. All of that is obvious. What do the rest of you plan on doing? I've always enjoyed working with my hands doing carpentry and DIY projects around the house. More than once, I've had people offer to pay me after seeing the quality of my work. I think I could make a few coins as a handyman of sorts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I would likely assume a craftsman position. Like you, I enjoy making things by hand. I'm technically savvy, and can figure out a solution to most problems.
I don't own any natural resources with which to trade, so I would have to rely on my own labor. I'm not above digging a latrine pit or installing solar panels on a searing hot roof if that's what it takes.

I'm less concerned with the idea of "paying taxes" after an SHTF event.
Unless they show up at my doorstep askin' for it, they ain't gettin' it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, I have all the skills to do most things needed.
I can do rough and finish carpentry, plumbing, masonry, electrical, mig, tig, stick and gas welding, machine work, mech. engineering. 
Plus what I do now and have for 60 years, gun repair work.
I have a fully equipped industrial manufacturing machine shop, shop can run on its own 3 phase diesel power for a year, so I have all bases covered.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a farm. I can provide for my family

I have many tools and skills. From timber to finished wood, small engines to trucks, welding metalwork, hunt fish and trap, traditional tools that do not require electric power. 

And an education that includes 20 years of teaching college, while I kept the farm running. I have ALL my textbooks since high school, and have mastered them as well as college texts.

I think I could be a mentor, skills trades and science and mathamatics.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

1 of my goals is to have my own (small) sawmill.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent question. Like you Mr. Jones my current skills would not transfer easily in a grid down situation. Fortunately, I was born poor ( not that I am rich now ) and was introduced at an early age to hard labor and working with your hands. I never went to college and did well to finish high school. ( Rebel with a cause ) I would get by offering my services doing just about anything to earn my keep. I have dug ditches, unloaded trucks, worked the docks, hung dry wall, some roofing and tree work when younger along with a host of other odd jobs while growing up. I am not afraid to get dirty and not afraid of work. Been working since I was 9 throwing newspapers in Chicago. Washing dishes after school, even a bartender and bouncer. I am good with my hands and enjoy working with wood. I am a quick study. Do I have the job? LOL.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

The best job to have would probably be as a leader. I've watched so many post-apocalyptic movies where the survivors live in small communities, camps, or towns and there is usually someone in charge who lives better than the rest, bosses everyone around, does very little real work, and gets to sleep with the hottest chick in town. One skill that I thought of when reading your responses was leadership. I'm good at taking charge, bringing people together, keeping the peace, identifying the best person for the job, etc. The only problem is that I don't suffer fools. I've seen a million zombie movies where good people get killed trying to rescue some screaming scared worthless person. Get captured and expect me to send 20 guys to rescue you? Not going to happen. I don't use that new math. Getting 5 people killed to save one doesn't seem worthwhile to me, but that's the kinda crap they always do in the movies. And they seem to be happy to do it. Go figure.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> 1 of my goals is to have my own (small) sawmill.


I have that. Going through college I ran out of money and worked in a sawmill.

I learned a lot about lumber and how to process it.

I also have learned traditional timber framing from a master timberframer. He taught me how to take a log, hew it, and make a square beam as good as a mill can produce. I have learned the layout using a compass/divider and plumb bob, to make exact angles better than using a square or modern tools. I am thankful for that, and all of those traditional tools I own. All these use human power and if SHTF I can make lumber. You need to know geometry well to do the layout and hewing correctly. But that is 8th grade math.

My small mill is quicker but requires petrol.

I am lucky with my farm and lots of hardwood and softwood. And traditional tools: large and small ripping and crosscuting saws , boring by hand, chisels of all sorts slicks to tiny parying tools. I can build a better home than you could build from Home Depot, and it will last much longer. Shingles and roofing too.....


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife has already said,"she would put me on the street corner."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am planning to make wine and maybe raise a little industrial grade Mary Hoochie.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I would sell smoked cheese and pickled eggs.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I actually run a hobby farm now and I was thinking how "unpossible" it would be without the community. I'm working towards making it more possible, but sustainable livestock is almost gone now. Those nice chickens you get at the grocery store? Forget it, you can't breed them on your own without a ton of feed and work. Same for turkeys. Sheep? Take too long, to little meat, Pigs? Starting to get possible, but man do they eat a lot. Just picked up another $70 of feed, that will get me through the weekend until my shipment arrives.

I'm a computer guy by trade, which will go away... until it comes back.

So my current plan is to have enough stored to last a year or so when shit comes back.

A nice side effect about the world crashing is that a lot of your bills just go away. Who will you pay your mortgage to? No more netflix... No more Satelite, No more cell phones, No more power.

I think if we have any crash it won't last very long. If you own a saw mill, and its your main source of income, you'll be trying to figure out the fastest way to get that mill running again. Same for the guy that delivers you logs... he doesn't get paid unless he gets the logs to you. As Jeff Goldblum says: "Nature..Uh..Finds a way"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Excellent question. Like you Mr. Jones my current skills would not transfer easily in a grid down situation. Fortunately, I was born poor ( not that I am rich now ) and was introduced at an early age to hard labor and working with your hands. I never went to college and did well to finish high school. ( Rebel with a cause ) I would get by offering my services doing just about anything to earn my keep. I have dug ditches, unloaded trucks, worked the docks, hung dry wall, some roofing and tree work when younger along with a host of other odd jobs while growing up. I am not afraid to get dirty and not afraid of work. Been working since I was 9 throwing newspapers in Chicago. Washing dishes after school, even a bartender and bouncer. I am good with my hands and enjoy working with wood. I am a quick study. Do I have the job? LOL.


Be proud of yourself.

You have more skills than most, whom have been lazy. What you know is valuable.

I am so sorry you grew up in the CESSPOOL CHICAGO


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Rape and pillage, as our ancestors did.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Same way I have for the last 10 years. Thought we where already in a depression.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I've been maintenance remodeling and construction my whole career. Owned my own business for a while. I learn every skill I can at least in this trade. I'm pretty smart and can teach myself and learn other skills quickly.

F taxes lol but I could survive even if others couldn't pay but barter for my services


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I am planning to make wine and maybe raise a little industrial grade Mary Hoochie.


Cider is much easier than wine,

Got apples? I've grapes but more a hassle. But then done grape, danilloin, pear, peach, plumb, ........

Add chamagne yeast and sugar and you'll get 16%, with good apples.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I guess if you couldn't find work, you could always just keep an eye out for homes with Obama or Hillary stickers on the cars or windows. That way you know they won't have a gun to defend themselves when you rob them. lol


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> I guess if you couldn't find work, you could always just keep an eye out for homes with Obama or Hillary stickers on the cars or windows. That way you know they won't have a gun to defend themselves when you rob them. lol


Not really. We want to take the guns away from crazy people. We didn't say jack about giving up ours!


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> I guess if you couldn't find work, you could always just keep an eye out for homes with Obama or Hillary stickers on the cars or windows. That way you know they won't have a gun to defend themselves when you rob them. lol


Rob them? Wouldn't you just have to knock on the door and listen to them for a bit while they tell you how special you are as they fill your car with the fruits of their hard labor?

From each according to his ability, to each according to his need after all...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Cider is much easier than wine,
> 
> Got apples? I've grapes but more a hassle. But then done grape, danilloin, pear, peach, plumb, ........
> 
> Add chamagne yeast and sugar and you'll get 16%, with good apples.


I make make Cowboy Wine as I was taught by the old Black Smith. It takes sugar..water and a pinch of yeast. A little fruit is good if you got some..lol.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I can sew, have a very green thumb, I'm handy with tools, and I have a complete set of text books for grade 1 through grade 12.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gimble said:


> I actually run a hobby farm now and I was thinking how "unpossible" it would be without the community. I'm working towards making it more possible, but sustainable livestock is almost gone now. Those nice chickens you get at the grocery store? Forget it, you can't breed them on your own without a ton of feed and work. Same for turkeys. Sheep? Take too long, to little meat, Pigs? Starting to get possible, but man do they eat a lot. Just picked up another $70 of feed, that will get me through the weekend until my shipment arrives.


Have you looked in to raising rabbits? They are easy, cheaper than most livestock, have the best feed to meat ratio of any other, don't make a lot of noise, and provide soft hide. Plus, they breed... like rabbits!


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Struggling with that very question as we speak of it. I can honestly say no clue!
Cannot hardly buy anything just over the poverty levels in earning and income. Have nothing really saved back for anything.
The ACA is bleeding me dry!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would sell my Adonis, God like body to the ladies and sell my DNA to the highest bidder.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Carpentry and cabinetry by trade though I haven't been active in it for a while. Like riding a bicycle, the skills comes back


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Draq wraith said:


> Struggling with that very question as we speak of it. I can honestly say no clue!
> Cannot hardly buy anything just over the poverty levels in earning and income. Have nothing really saved back for anything.
> The ACA is bleeding me dry!


Well, I'm not much better off. I live well, but I'm having a hard time funding my preps. The bulk of our disposable income goes to things my wife deems necessary, entertainment (eating out, seeing shows, taking trips, giving money to the kids) and renovating the house. My preps are coming along far too slowly for my taste given the state of the world.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have many skills to fall back on to make due, where there's a will there's a way. SHTF my plan is to be a ranch hand. I've done it before and there's lots of old ranchers with lots of cattle out here. I can make stuff and grow things too. Wife has a few skills herself. We will be just fine.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have no useful skills should technological civilization stop. I will rely on savings, and plant potatoes on the lawn.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Plan A - I will utilize my background in heavy construction and engineering as a skill set to "improvise and make it happen." 
Plan B - If Wal Mart survives.......I always wanted to be a greeter (hurling dry humor on unsuspecting visitors).


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Plan A - I will utilize my background in heavy construction and engineering as a skill set to "improvise and make it happen."
> Plan B - If Wal Mart survives.......I always wanted to be a greeter (hurling dry humor on unsuspecting visitors).


I would love to see Watchman as a wally world greeter! I'm betting a dollar he gets fired the first day!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I would love to see Watchman as a wally world greeter! I'm betting a dollar he gets fired the first day!


Whose side are you on Ark? My wife says the exact same thing!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Well, I'm not much better off. I live well, but I'm having a hard time funding my preps. The bulk of our disposable income goes to things my wife deems necessary, entertainment (eating out, seeing shows, taking trips, giving money to the kids) and renovating the house. My preps are coming along far too slowly for my taste given the state of the world.


Wives!!!!!! No worries. You will be in high cotton when your in charge of that small town and get the hottest girl around. Please, do let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I would love to see Watchman as a wally world greeter! I'm betting a dollar he gets fired the first day!


Yea...I think I would pay money to see his first day at Wally World.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We would then already be in full SHTF mode. Money would have no meaning to us. We would have a place to live food we would ride it out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gen-U-Wine Slippymade Pikes of course! :icon_smile:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Plan A - I will utilize my background in heavy construction and engineering as a skill set to "improvise and make it happen."
> Plan B - If Wal Mart survives.......I always wanted to be a greeter (hurling dry humor on unsuspecting visitors).


Why did I just think of Jeff Dunham and Walter? Welcome to Walmart now get your.......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So many heads....so few Slippy pikes! You had better get busy my friend. The time grows short.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Why did I just think of Jeff Dunham and Walter? Welcome to Walmart now get your.......


Can't a Watchman get any love out there?


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Have you looked in to raising rabbits? They are easy, cheaper than most livestock, have the best feed to meat ratio of any other, don't make a lot of noise, and provide soft hide. Plus, they breed... like rabbits!


I'd like to, but you still have to buy feed... and my daughter would freak out. Not really worried about that last part though ;-)


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Draq wraith said:


> Struggling with that very question as we speak of it. I can honestly say no clue!
> Cannot hardly buy anything just over the poverty levels in earning and income. Have nothing really saved back for anything.
> The ACA is bleeding me dry!


You can opt out of the ACA. I don't know about your personal health, but there isn't much I'd trust to the big-pharma reps... I mean doctors... these days. I couldn't see spending $15k to "not be sick" and then having to pay and pay and pay if I did get sick.

I refuse to be a part of the ACA's wealth funnel to big pharma.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Plan B - If Wal Mart survives.......I always wanted to be a greeter (hurling dry humor on unsuspecting visitors).


Being a walmart greeter is actually my dream job - as long as it comes with the associated simplistic life that that level of income would sustain.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well at least we think about it, there is a whole segment of society that has it's hand out, what are they going to do? yes that was rhetorical question. 

Some people may not know what they'll do or they worry about it, yet they're thinking about it, which in my book puts them miles ahead of those who plan on the government taking care of them.


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

Farming....


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Woodworking and carpentry.

You would be surprised how many people don't have any basic carpentry skills.

I imagine there will be a lot of people working in reclamation of resources (gutting and tearing down abandoned buildings, housing, and infrastructure).

There will be a lot of manual labor required as well. Many people will have to eek out a living as the basic laborers and learn new trades on the fly. Many will die from a lack of willingness and comprehension OR sheer stupidity and unbreakable laziness.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Walmart is barely surviving now.



Gimble said:


> Being a walmart greeter is actually my dream job - as long as it comes with the associated simplistic life that that level of income would sustain.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Woodworking, carpentry, bicycle repair...and a fair amount of trading.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> The best job to have would probably be as a leader. I've watched so many post-apocalyptic movies where the survivors live in small communities, camps, or towns and there is usually someone in charge who lives better than the rest, bosses everyone around, does very little real work, and gets to sleep with the hottest chick in town. One skill that I thought of when reading your responses was leadership. I'm good at taking charge, bringing people together, keeping the peace, identifying the best person for the job, etc. The only problem is that I don't suffer fools. I've seen a million zombie movies where good people get killed trying to rescue some screaming scared worthless person. Get captured and expect me to send 20 guys to rescue you? Not going to happen. I don't use that new math. Getting 5 people killed to save one doesn't seem worthwhile to me, but that's the kinda crap they always do in the movies. And they seem to be happy to do it. Go figure.


I think you've watched too many movies.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I would sell my Adonis, God like body to the ladies and sell my DNA to the highest bidder.


And I thought I was full of shit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope none of us sink to having to help put wheels on miscarriages over at the planned abortionhood place.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bottom line I'd do whatever was needed to pay the bills.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> OP was about jobs we would qualify to do in a depression if our current position was lost, not SHTF.


Are we reading the same thread?

Snippet from OP:


jdjones3109 said:


> I responded to a post earlier today by acknowledging that my masters degree would be worthless after SHTF. Well, it got me thinking. How would I make money?


His questions was *directly* related to a post-SHTF scenario where his area of expertise would no longer be valuable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You both are correct, his thread title does not match his post. Most here went the direction of the post.... SHTF.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You both are correct, his thread title does not match his post. Most here went the direction of the post.... SHTF.


Mine went both ways &#128526;


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> I responded to a post earlier today by acknowledging that my masters degree would be worthless after SHTF. Well, it got me thinking. How would I make money? We often talk about how we'd sustain ourselves in the short and long term, but we still may need to earn money to pay taxes, purchase items we can't produce/didn't store/run out of, etc. People with large farms can sell their excess. People with access to natural game or fish could sell the extra. All of that is obvious. What do the rest of you plan on doing? I've always enjoyed working with my hands doing carpentry and DIY projects around the house. More than once, I've had people offer to pay me after seeing the quality of my work. I think I could make a few coins as a handyman of sorts.


 He did say post SHTF. And how would a depression in today world not be SHTF in a big way. That being the case money will have little use. You may barter some skills to get what you need if it gets that bad. However you are unlikely to be the only one trying to barter the same skills and others may have little to trade for them.
Once again back to this is why we prepare. To end up not dependent on others for what we need to live.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> He did say post SHTF. That being the case money will have little use. You may barter some skills to get what you need if it gets that bad. However you are unlikely to be the only one trying to barter the same skills and others may have little to trade for them.
> Once again back to this is why we prepare.


And learn to MASTER actual (useful post SHTF) skills

Definitely a good point. Keep on prepping!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

In my line of work, EVERYBODY "can do it"
I strive to be better than everybody


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not thinking about making money, I'm thinking about bartering.

I have a lot of preps but contrary to my name not a lot of acreage, but I can gravity feed irrigate 40 acres of my property.

I mean really really irrigate with sprinkers and an easy 1/4 million gallons of water per day.

Currently I just raise horse hay but it could easily be put into a huge garden that could feed hundreds, without power, all I need is the labor.

So my "skill" is to organize my neighbors to raise the food on my land, using my water, that will feed us all and take a cut, about 10% would seem fair, but in reality I would probably take 5% if they brought it to me in canned.

Either way I would have more freeking food than I would know what to do with, and I'll have to give a lot of it away

Sucks to be me.

BTW the preps are to keep the unprepared from taking, raping or pillaging.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How about 3 empty bedrooms filled with loose women?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> How about 3 empty bedrooms filled with loose women?


Hey I've got 3 empty bedrooms!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> How about 3 empty bedrooms filled with loose women?


Really?

Glib SOAB, that is your plan to become a pimp?

Go home and think a bit more.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Since everything is run by computers I will be able to find work I'm sure even if it is just helping out others for trade in goods.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well if we are talking a depression instead of shtf... people, businesses and uncle Sam will still need tires so my job should be safe. Even if they did a big layoff I'd still probably be safe.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I think you've watched too many movies.


Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of resources to help prepare a guy who lives in a NJ suburb. If I didn't live 4 blocks up the street from my elderly mother who I help take care of, I'd pick up and move to the country in a heart beat. But watching movies and tv shows has helped me develop a long list of things NOT to do. In fact, I may start a new thread, "What NOT to do after SHTF."


----------

